# converting gas



## lostatsea (Nov 1, 2005)

I presently have propane and I am converting to natural gas.  To do this, I had to get a contractor to replace the hot water heater(told me that it was not convertible) and get a propane connection changed on the fireplace.  I know the contractor and thought I could trust him but, some things don't sound right.  They sent me a contract through the mail for an estimate, had to sign, give a deposit(a little over $100 for $1500 job) and send it back before they would even make an appt to fix it.  A guy came to get the model # to order the new hot water heater.  Now they say they have to come back to see what they need to do the job.  I had told them what had to be done and that is when they send the contract estimate so, how could they send me a contract estimate if they had to come to the house to see what they need?

I am so new to all this and it's my first house.  Am I being taken for a ride?

Is it normal to get a bit of money up front for what I consider a small job and I could very well be wrong?

Is it normal to have to sign a contract for something like this?

TIA


I guess I should also ask does the $1500 sound reasonable?


----------



## rabadger (Nov 11, 2005)

Hot water heaters are not convertable from one gas to another.  They sent an estimate for you to sign then will send someone out to take the measurements and make sure the installers have all the misc parts and materials to do the job.  They already have a pretty good idea what the average cost to replace a water heater is.

I have never heard of doing it by mail.  When I call a plumber they give an estimate and if I give the ok they show up with a truck that they stock the common everyday items.  

It could be that they need to identify the fireplace valve to get the correct part.


----------



## lostatsea (Nov 19, 2005)

Thank you for letting me know.  I did have the work done and everything was done properly, with no further questionable practices.  The joys of being a home owner.


----------

